# Need a shop



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey all i live over in Vacaville, "next to the bay area" in california. I need a place to weld 2 old holes o2 sensor and plug holes, plus i need it coated. Anyone know where i can get ahold of someone?? For my LT headers


----------

